# English Lop or Holland Lop



## stinkybunnies (Jan 11, 2010)

So what is sweeter and snugglier. A holland or an english lop? I found an english lop baby that is SO cute, but a little worried about the size (if they are hard to handle) and I know this sounds funny, but how much waste do they produce? Do they have issues with their ears? I love the hollands. They are sweet and cute, but I do love those LOOOONG pretty ears on the EL's and read that they are very snuggly. I want a bun that will be fairly laid back.

Thanks for any input!

Jill


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jan 11, 2010)

It depends on how much room you have. Or if you can handle an inbetween size, look up the Velveteen lop. They get around 6 pounds.


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 11, 2010)

I've never owned an Elop, but I hear that they are somewhat like puppies - very sweet, yet trouble makers too. There's no guarantee that it will be a snuggler, but I have heard generally good things about Elops wanting to snuggle with their people.

I own a holland and he is quite laid back. It took a few months, but he now loves to snuggle, however only on the ground. I can lay down with him, put my arm around him, and kiss him and pet him on the face. He's really easy going when he's like this and lets me touch him all over, play with his ears, etc. So I can't hold him and do this, but I'm happy laying on the floor with him.

What is your expectation? If you want a bun that you can pick up, hold, and snuggle, I would get an adult from a shelter that is a known snuggler. If you just want one that enjoys being petted and spending time with you, both breeds will probably fit that description.


----------



## stinkybunnies (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a 2-story custom cage I builtthat is about 4' long, 3' tall, and about 18" deep. It has a shelf that I can remove and make larger if I'm going to have a larger bun, and can change out the litterbox. I can also potentially add a third story to it. I think that would be big enough for either size, though it was originally for my holland. It seems like any size bunny needs the time out of the cage, no matter how big your cage is. 

I have had greatexperiences with the hollands, just more curious about the e lops, whether they have problems, if they are really sweet, etc... I know that every bunny is different, just looking for overall personality and if you have had an english lop, what your experience with them.

At this time, I'm not looking to adopt from a rescue group, unless something comes up at the humane society or animal control that is the breedI'm looking for. I have a good breeder for either breed I can work with. 

Thanks!
Jill


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 11, 2010)

Honestly, that cage sounds much too small for a bun as big as an Elop. If that's all the cage space you can provide (and going taller won't help, it needs a wider base) I'd stick with a holland. That would be a great size cage for a holland!


----------



## stinkybunnies (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I'm curious, how do breeders house them? I am tending towards another holland, sounds like it will be the better breed size-wise and the breeder I have purchased from has REALLY sweet babies  It's just that little elop is so cute! 

Anyone else with input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love my elop..super friendly, adorable, always wants attention..
I had a Holland and being a dwarf they are not as friendly off that bat.
I always say elop..but they get large and have large bowel movements.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 11, 2010)

Honestly? Rabbits aren't "snuggly" to me....well, as snuggly as they get is laying on the floor next to them and petting them. I don't think a breed is going to be more snuggly then another....it all comes down to the individual rabbit. I have 4 rabbits of my own (Holland, Lionhead, Harlequin/Rex, & Rex/Holland) and none of them I'd classify as loving to snuggle....however my Californian/Lop mix shelter foster bunny is really a cuddly girl....but again, she likes flopping out next to you, not being snuggled up in your arms or anything.

I'd probably go with a larger rabbit, as they seem to have the calm laid back temperaments. I know my small bunnies are too high strung (even my calm 3.5 year old bun) to cuddle up with me.


----------



## stinkybunnies (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, my previous holland doe that I lost tragically, was definitely a cuddler. She'd sleep on me for hours at a time and my little buck was ultra friendly and social. I thought maybe the Elops would be better for finding that type of personality again. The elop breeder told me her buns are really mellow and easy to handle, and that they are very calm and "lazy" prefering to sit on the couch and watch tv . I just didn't know what to do for housing requirements. We don't exactly have the best house floorplan for devoting an entire room to a rabbit.


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 11, 2010)

Could you just give the bun 4'x4' of space? Just on the ground, not including any shelves. I think that would be adequate. Shelves are tricky on suck big buns, because they really need a lot of space to stand up and stretch out, and shelves limit that. So shelves are good, but adequate space on the floor is more important.


----------



## stinkybunnies (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's input. I decided to stick with the holland instead of the elop. As cute as they are, it just sounds like the space requirements are pretty excessive. 

Best wishes!
Jill


----------

